
Firefox's Pocket integration may show sponsored stories soon - Cknight70
https://www.ghacks.net/2018/01/25/firefoxs-pocket-integration-may-show-sponsored-stories-soon/
======
Spivak
We'll it's nice that we're finally taking the phrase 'there are ads in my
browser' to it's logical extreme. I can't even begin to imagine how desperate
Mozilla must be to voluntarily make their flagship project worse. Sure, there
might have been some questionable decisions that people don't like but there's
always been a case to be made that it's actually an improvement. Extension
signing is a good example -- annoying to power users but it's reducing malware
for a huge portion of users. This I think is the first time the argument will
be, "yes we're making things worse, but we promise that the revenue will make
up for it."

